# ding-dong



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

can't stop fucking saying it,i sound like the twat james hewwitt ding-dong. doh. :-/


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2003)

> can't stop fucking saying it,i sound like the twat james hewwitt ding-dong. doh. :-/


Give yourself a bit of time, you'll get over it ;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Swap it for Aye Carumba. You'll soon yearn to have it back. ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I say................


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ding Dong............

.............Avon Calling ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

merrily on high ;D


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

..... The train now arriving at platform 3 is the 9:40 from Reading :


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

ding-dong bell


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> ding-dong bell


pussies in the well......


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

> pussies in the well......


Who put her in?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

> ..... The train now arriving at platform 3 is the 9:40 from Reading :


What train is arriving on platform 2?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> What train is arriving on platform 2?


The 7:20 from Paddington.

It's running late :-/


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Who put her in?


I dunno - but when I get hold of the little brat, I'll clip him round the ear.....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A wise old owl sat in an oak,
The more he heard, the less he spoke;
The less he spoke, the more he heard;
Why aren't we all like that wise old bird?

???


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> A wise old owl sat in an oak,
> The more he heard, the less he spoke;
> The less he spoke, the more he heard;
> Why aren't we all like that wise old bird?
> ...


Because....

Ah. right. see your point.

I'll get me coat then. :-[


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

The witch is dead?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

> The witch is dead?


No I'm not, it's just a rumour


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its true.......

Ding Dong! The Witch is dead. Which old Witch? The Wicked Witch! 
Ding Dong! The Wicked Witch is dead.
Wake up - sleepy head, rub your eyes, get out of bed.
Wake up, the Wicked Witch is dead. She's gone where the goblins go,
Below - below - below. Yo-ho, let's open up and sing and ring the bells out.
Ding Dong' the merry-oh, sing it high, sing it low.
Let them know 
The Wicked Witch is dead! :-*


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

> Its true.......
> 
> Ding Dong! The Witch is dead. Which old Witch? The Wicked Witch!
> Ding Dong! The Wicked Witch is dead.
> ...


Oh bless. :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Its true.......
> 
> Ding Dong! The Witch is dead. Which old Witch? The Wicked Witch!
> Ding Dong! The Wicked Witch is dead.
> ...


He's toTTally losT iT now ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

> He's toTTally losT Â iT now Â ;D


It must be his toy girl, she's done something to his brain


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

...and something elsewhere too ! 

:

:-* Hang on this is the flame room not the love room .....

 Thats better Grrrrrr 

;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> He's toTTally losT Â iT now Â ;D


^Abi^ ..... in fact its *TTotally losT iT*



:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OOoops sorry TTotal .

LOL... just had a thought [smiley=idea2.gif]...now that would be entertaining if the forum had a lurve room aswell as all the other rooms ;D . Most entertaining :  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Agreed , but you cant promote that in here !



The Lurrvvve Room eh ? Mmmmm .... :-*


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

> Â Thats better Grrrrrr Â
> 
> ;D


 You TTotal TTiger. [smiley=whip.gif] :-*


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> OOoops sorry TTotal .
> 
> LOL... just had a thought Â [smiley=idea2.gif]...now that would be entertaining if the forum had a lurve room aswell as all the other rooms Â ;D . Â Most entertaining Â :  ;D


 ding-dong. oh fuck. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL my husband has just seen this thread and sung 'ding dong ding dong my knobs that long'  LOLOL hehehehe. He is a cheeky one  :


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

> LOL my husband has just seen this thread and sung 'ding dong ding dong my knobs that long' Â  LOLOL hehehehe. Â He is a cheeky one Â  :


  ;D

If my old man read the thing's that I've been writing it would be the divorce courts for me. :-/


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

Ding dong fuck off :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> ;D
> 
> If my old man read the thing's that I've been writing it would be the divorce courts for me. :-/


My hubby tolerates my warped sense of humour sadly ;D. He has known me way too long to know I will never change  He is the smart, clever, reserved good looking one [smiley=dude.gif]. Out of the two of us I am the daft ugly bint of a joker ;D. He just laughs at me and tolerates that I am just me


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

> My hubby tolerates my warped sense of humour sadly Â ;D. Â He has known me way too long to know I will never change Â  Â He is the smart, clever, reserved good looking Â one Â [smiley=dude.gif]. Out of the two of us I am the daft ugly bint of a joker Â ;D. Â He just laughs at me and tolerates that I am just me Â


Perhaps I'll trade him in for a new model  I wonder if I could buy one get one free. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Perhaps I'll trade him in for a new model Â  I wonder if I could buy one get one free. ;D


If you trade your existing one in you will be buying two more if you buy one get one free ;D. Do you want a double act


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> If you trade your existing one in you will be buying two more if you buy one get one free Â ;D. Do you want a double act Â


^ABi^ - you are 'virtual' filth. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> ^ABi^ - you are 'virtual' filth. Keep up the good work!!


Bloody ell  R1 hello where you been hiding ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

> If you trade your existing one in you will be buying two more if you buy one get one free Â ;D. Do you want a double act Â


 ;D Top and tail ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Bloody ell Â  R1 hello where you been hiding Â ;D


Not really hiding....lurking a bit maybe! Did you see my thread in the flame room regarding bike theft [smiley=bigcry.gif]?? Not feeling too happy at the mo...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Not really hiding....lurking a bit maybe! Did you see my thread in the flame room regarding bike theft [smiley=bigcry.gif]?? Not feeling too happy at the mo...


Sorry R1. Just read it :'(. How did you get home, or are you still at work?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Sorry R1. Just read it Â :'(. Â How did you get home, or are you still at work?


 are you one of these saddos that drags a topic of thread if so join the club ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Â are you one of these saddos that drags a topic of thread if so join the club Â ;D ;D


Who are you referring to me or R1 ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I had a little rabbit called Freckles. Sadly he died last year :'( after owning him 6 years. 
His full name was :- Freckles The Ding Dong Rabbit believe it or not. .

And one more thing that I am going to confess to all of you on here is that I used to sing to him rodolph the red nose reindeer tune, but with the words 'Freckles the ding dong rabbit' :-X :-X :-X :-X :-X ;D

Go on all piss your pants laughing at me ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2003)

> I had a little rabbit called Freckles. Â Sadly he died last year Â :'( after owning him 6 years. Â
> His full name was :- Â Freckles The Ding Dong Rabbit believe it or not. Â . Â
> 
> And one more thing that I am going to confess to all of you on here is that I used to sing to him rodolph the red nose reindeer tune, but with the words 'Freckles the ding dong rabbit' Â :-X :-X :-X :-X :-X ;D
> ...


I just pissed my pants ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

> Â are you one of these saddos that drags a topic of thread if so join the club Â ;D ;D


Can I join ;D please mister please let me :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Wass wrong with singing to a rabbit LOL ;D. Jesus my eyes are filled with so much water from laughing ;D. It is so true though about his name and the song aswell . 
Now I look completely bloody stark raving looney mad


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I've heard about women screaming to a rabbit but it's probably a different type of rabbit


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I've heard about women screaming to a rabbit but it's probably a different type of rabbit


are you dragging my thread off topic. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I've heard about women screaming to a rabbit but it's probably a different type of rabbit


What about going for it like a rabbit and screaming like a rabbit aswell ;D  :-X


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

> Wass wrong with singing to a rabbit LOL Â ;D. Â Jesus my eyes are filled with so much water from laughing Â ;D. Â It is so true though about his name and the song aswell Â . Â
> Now I look completely bloody stark raving looney mad Â


We already know you were a looney so no need to worry ;D

I thought my rabbit was dead, it turn out he just had flat batteries. I just don't know what I would do if I lost my rampant ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

> are you dragging my thread off topic. ;D


You mean there is a topic to this thread :-/ I thought it was a free for all. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> We already know you were a looney so no need to worry ;D
> 
> I thought my rabbit was dead, it turn out he just had flat batteries. I just don't know what I would do if I lost my rampant ;D


If you lost your rampant could easily use a cucumber ;D :-X. Name that ding dong the second


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> We already know you were a looney so no need to worry ;D
> 
> I thought my rabbit was dead, it turn out he just had flat batteries. I just don't know what I would do if I lost my rampant ;D


Mrs Claus!!!!!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ahh what the heck take you as you find me  ;D


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

> If you lost your rampant could easily use a cucumber Â ;D :-X. Â Name that ding dong the second Â


Close your eye's R1 

cucumber, marrow what ever as long as it's firm and fresh ding dong, ding dong


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

> Mrs Claus!!!!!!!


Sorry


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

:-[


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Think I will stick to my pink fluffy hand cuffs and me man 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

> Think I will stick to my pink fluffy hand cuffs and me man Â 8) Â


Don't lose the key


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It's ok it's in a nice warm place :


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

> It's ok it's in a nice warm place Â :


 [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] were back on the toilet again ;D oh sorry wrong thread.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

noooooo in a ding dong : 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2003)

> noooooo in a ding dong Â : 8)


somebody is at the door 

ding dong ding dong ding dong ding dong

dong dong dong It's Ben, Big Ben. ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Apparently, Major James Hewitt and the bloke from So Solid Crew (minds gone blank for his name :-/ ) are going to release a "rap" song called Ding Dong, after they did it on the celebrity sports program thing. :

Got it [smiley=idea.gif], Harvey - bloke from so solid crew.


----------

